# Dripping urine



## SilverSage (Feb 22, 2008)

I have 7 year old alpine wether that has recently started dripping urine. He doesn't strain whilst urinating and shows absolutely no sign of discomfort. He urinates normally as well, he just drips in between. It's not constant, I'd say 1 or 2 drops a minute? He's on 70 acres of pine/native grass/shrubs and that's pretty much all he gets in the summer. I supplement with hay in the winter. He gets free choice mineral. Any ideas? Should I be worried or is more like urinary incontinence in spayed female dogs?


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

As long as you see him normally peeing a good stream, I wouldn't worry too much. It's possible he has a little infection, which the vet can check but it's probably just as you say. Check his sheath and see if he is able to retract completely and that there isn't any redness or swelling around there. If there is he will need some antibiotics.


----------



## SilverSage (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------

